# X-71 Experimental Wine



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 14, 2005)

Caution, this is a trained professional, DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!









</span></span></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 14, 2005)

The following facts were taken into consideration for the invention of
this test wine X-71 (beta version, continue at your own risk).

1. My boss says the full juice Welches I made is my best wine yet.

2. My New Zealand Marlboro Sauvingnon Blanc said on the box there was
no sugar added, that means it was super concentrated juice.

3. Polly and I are wearing foil anti mind probes cause someone or some government agency was trying to get our recipe.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 14, 2005)

The super beta X-71 secret recipe:

5 gallons welches 100% concord varietal juice

10 cans welches 100% concentrated varietal 

(cost $48.)

Acid blend 2 1/2 TBS

Nutrient 2 TBS

Energizer 1 TBS

Bentonite 1 TBS


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 14, 2005)

This brought me to SG 1.098 good for 13% ABV however we are looking for
18+% if possible so will add more concentrate during fermentation.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 14, 2005)

We used Lalvin K1-V1116 yeast, able to make 20% ABV, 18% with no problem.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 14, 2005)

Don't mess with the junk yard dog!!


----------



## Hippie (Sep 14, 2005)

I am skeered as hell!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 15, 2005)

I never knew Polly's cousin was Cascade? Is he the lazy cousin who lets machines do all the work?









Good job!


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 15, 2005)

Must be somehting in the water up there in Maine


----------



## kaizen (Sep 15, 2005)

I fell off my chair. Wife thought I was nuts. Had to wait to today to type this. Way too funny.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 18, 2005)

I added 5 cans concentrate to the X-71 this morning on day 4 starting
SG 1.012 ending SG 1.030, this adds 2.3 PA for a total 15.3 PA. it's
sitting on my new carboy shelf.


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Sep 18, 2005)

This is an awesome topic. Love the pics. I love the thought of this recipe. So you start out with Five gallons of Juice and then add concentrate gradually? Is there always a certain point at which to add the concentrate??


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Sep 18, 2005)

One other thing the last few batches of scratch wine I have made with Welches I had to add 5lbs of sugar to get my specific gravity up to 1.098 is that how high your S.G. was without additionalsugar? Thanks for the info.! Lynn


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 18, 2005)

Strait Welches 100% juice is SG 1.068, I started with 5 gallons juice,
added added 5 cans concentrate for SG 1.086, added 5 more for my
starting SG 1.100 (now 5 gallons juice and 10 cans concentrate, total
of just under 6 gallons) SG 1.100 gives me a PA of 13%, in 4 days it
was SG 1.012, I added 5 cans concentrate (I would have added more
concentrate in the beginning but only bought 10 cans thinking it would
be enough) to bring me back up to SG 1.030, subtract SG 1.012 and .018
is 2.3 PA. I'm planning to add 5 more cans concentrate tomorrow for a
total PA of 17.6, then I might just let it ferment to dryness.



To answer your first question clearly, I started with 5 gallons juice
and 10 cans concentrate with a starting SG 1.100, 13% PA and pitched my
yeast.


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply I will start with 5 gal. of Welches then add the 5# of sugar to start with a PA of 13 and SG of @ 1.098 I might try to add the additional concentrate as you have on a batch. I like the thought of making a wine with a higher PA than 11-13%. Again I appreciate the reply and keep us posted on how it is going!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 19, 2005)

Day 5 added 5 more cans of Welches 100% concentrate for a total of 20
cans of concentrate with a PA of 17.6, I also added more yeast
nutrients and energizer, when I added the nutrient the CO2 gassed off
and almost overflowed the primary, thought I had another mess almost!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 19, 2005)

I also used my airpump to give the yeast some oxygen for a jump start.
At this time I have almost 7 gallons so I should have started with 4
1/2 gallons of juice instead of 5 gallons in the beginning.


----------



## masta (Sep 19, 2005)

You better get a smaller glass there buddy when you go to drink this one...it will certainly be high octane!


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 20, 2005)

Is this going to end up as wine or aviation fuel? Maybe you can get high in 
both directions at once.

When did you add the cascade?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 23, 2005)

I racked to the secondary yesterday and the fermentation took off last
night, good thing I left room, the SG was 1.014, the flavor was GREAT!!


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 30, 2005)

You're going to need the "MEN IN BLACK" to guard this stuff.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 30, 2005)

That is one fierce ferment.
When you racked to secondary how much was there in lees? You had almost 
seven gallons in the primary and there seems to be loads of room in the 
secondary? Did you set up another secondary or....

When you said it was good job you left the room you meant after some 
repeated sampling to ensure that you had a handle on the taste?



*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 1, 2005)

The gallon jug is the rest of the X-71, it is done fermenting now I
just have to find time to stablize and fine, another good thing about
making wine, you can do it when you have the time.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 1, 2005)

With the first pictures in mind I'm looking forward to seeing the label for this one!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 3, 2005)

YEA,,,,ME TOO



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh My Gosh....Stinkie's Experimental wine worked !!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 3, 2005)

Waldo,


What did you do ,reverse chromosomes!!!!!!!!?


Very scary






Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 3, 2005)

Stephen King where are you ?????????????? Need Help !!!!!!!!!!! Call 1-800-AAASTINKIE


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 3, 2005)

My prototype label:


----------



## Waldo (Oct 4, 2005)

I love it Stinkie


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 4, 2005)

Great label Stinkie!


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 6, 2005)

I like it too...


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Oct 7, 2005)

awesome label!!!!



My hats is off to you!!!! I only wish I had your ingenuity


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

I racked, fined, and stablized the X-71 yesterday. looks like 17% ABV have 6 gallons, 1 bottle, 1 1/2 bottle.


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks good AAA. Did you use an vinometer to get the %ABV? Keep up the good work and keep us posted. I can't wait to attempt a receipe like this!!!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 8, 2005)

using Masta's chart he posted the link to my ABV goes from 16.7 to 17.7
I like that chart...lol I now have 6 gallons, 1 bottle, 1 half
bottle.


----------



## Bill B (Oct 9, 2005)

Great post, awsome label like others im still laughing. 


Bill


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 30, 2005)

So, how does it taste?


----------



## Waldo (Dec 31, 2005)

Is there any left Stinkie?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 31, 2005)

I haven't tasted the X-71 yet, I have given most of it away though!!...lol


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats hilarious and you are demented and thats why we love you Frank. Thats a great label. Did you ever get to taste this one?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm going to make a new batch soon, but keep it at 12%, but I also want to try to make an ice style wine with welches also, thats what I started to do with the X-71 but never sweetened it.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 10, 2007)

We had a bottle at Ramona's house, but I mixed mine with juice and Ramona fell asleep...lol


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2007)

Probably more like passed out!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey guys !!!


More like a coma !!!


Ramona


----------



## Cracked Cork (Mar 24, 2007)

ASTINKIE, out of curiosity, what if you just used only the concentrate and not the prediluted gallons? Would that give you more grape in less volume so you could stick with 5 gallons and not have to keep raising the volume while trying to get more juice? I have been looking for a strong welches recipie to try for fun, I like your idea of putting a lot of juice into it. Crackedcork


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 24, 2007)

My next X-71 will be all concentrate, no bottled juice.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Mar 25, 2007)

AAASTINKIE, are you planning on 4 or 5 cans to the gallon to start off with? THanks, Crackedcork


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 8, 2008)

Started my second batch of X-71 the other day, also started a batch of fastdrinkingwine.com (10% ABV Welches).


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2008)

You are a madman!


----------



## zember311 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Bookmark*


----------



## Joanie (Feb 6, 2008)

Frank! WHAT is on your head???


----------



## merlot joe (Mar 2, 2008)

whwen are u gonna do the all concentrate x71 recipe i would like to try also


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 3, 2008)

Frank! So good to see you in your normal state!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2008)

I added the acid blend as per my former instructions and wound up with way too much acid when I tested it and had to put the calcium to it, I have the X-71 on oak chips now for a few months.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you have to cold stabilize after you added the calcium?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2008)

I guess not cause I didn't, it was still fermenting when I found the problem.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks good Stinkie...like the looks of oak in a dark wine....






Keep us Posted.....


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 29, 2008)

The X-71 was bottled yesterday, it finished at SG 1.014 with around 17% Alcohol, my wine expert tester and sweetheart says it's a Port so that's what we called it. I also have a Spagnols Port kit fermenting now and will enjoy comparing the taste when they are done I also will include a bottle of red ice wine in the tasting, the ice wine kit and port kit are around $77 each for 3 gallons and the X-71 was $65 for 6.5 gallons.


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 29, 2008)

nice label a view from where you live?


----------



## corn field (Mar 29, 2008)

a simple but verry elagent label i like it


----------



## bmorosco (Apr 13, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## Frank&Rita (Nov 21, 2008)

SmokinDawg said:


> nice label a view from where you live?




No, I live in a van down by the river...


----------



## Frank&Rita (Nov 21, 2008)

Now that I brought this up, I'm going to have to try the X-71 to the kit Port next week, Monday I'm swapping from nights to days, might get into some then...


----------

